# New here, posting pictures of reef tank per request :)



## formula_flora (Jan 10, 2014)

*Front view - 16 Gallon Nano Tank:*










*Angled view:*










*Skunk Cleaner Shrimp:*










*I'm obsessed with Ricordea, here's my young ones:*










*Some Green Zoanthid Polyps:*










*Quite possibly my favorite thing in the tank, my Fire And Ice Echinata:*


----------



## ngrubich (Nov 29, 2011)

no pictures showed up


----------



## formula_flora (Jan 10, 2014)

Fml. I can't internet that well half the time. After dinner I'll get
The correct files up.


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Beautiful Fire And Ice Echinata. That and Rainbow Montipora are two of my favorite corals.


----------



## formula_flora (Jan 10, 2014)

The fire and ice is the newest in the tank, just got it shipped like a week ago. Thanks!


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

Nice, but I must know - who's the planted tank traitor that requested a reef pic?!!! :icon_bigg


----------



## ElviaRogers (Jan 3, 2014)

Excellent picture you have out there. Enjoyed them and loved them. Thanks for sharing. Anyways yeah, welcome aboard the forums, hope you have a great time out here.


----------



## j03yYunG (Mar 26, 2013)

very cool reef tank.


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

RWaters said:


> Nice, but I must know - who's the planted tank traitor that requested a reef pic?!!! :icon_bigg


That would've been me. :thumbsup:

I'm a former reefer and like all forms of this hobby.


----------

